# 2019 Illinois morels finds and questions



## Tool fan

Let’s have a great year and help each other


----------



## Already Gone

What he said.


----------



## Robert Bone

Hi brand new to finding Morels - this year, at the young age of 59 - and disabled - will be my very first. Is there any site that shows the current ground temperatures for Northern Illinois? Also, are there permits/licenses needed to look for them - (strictly for personal use)?


----------



## Tool fan

Robert Bone said:


> Hi brand new to finding Morels - this year, at the young age of 59 - and disabled - will be my very first. Is there any site that shows the current ground temperatures for Northern Illinois? Also, are there permits/licenses needed to look for them - (strictly for personal use)?


Not aware of any permits needed and I just google ground temps


----------



## Already Gone

No permits or licenses, but it would behoove you to call ahead to the site management office of any public ground you intend to hunt.

You can get ground temp maps on various ag sites, but warm-up on bare ground and warm-up in the woods can differ greatly. A cheap ground thermometer will help. When you find your first morels, look around your yard for any tree that is just blooming. Next year should coincide.


----------



## Already Gone

_Here are a couple morsels from the IDNR wesite:_

IDNR Site Safety Reminder: Mushroom collectors and other visitors to Illinois state parks, fish and wildlife areas, and other IDNR-managed sites with spring turkey hunting programs in April and May are reminded that hunting areas are closed to activities other than spring wild turkey hunting from one-half hour before sunrise until 1 p.m. daily during the spring turkey season. The turkey hunting area restrictions are in place for the safety of site visitors and hunters. 

Mushroom Collecting: No license is required for mushroom collecting in Illinois, but mushroom collectors always need landowner permission and, on public sites, must adhere to approved collecting regulations and hours. Collection of mushrooms is allowed in many IDNR state parks, fish and wildlife, and other recreation areas, but it is prohibited in any area designated as a dedicated nature preserve. Areas under the jurisdiction of the IDNR that offer spring turkey hunting are not open to mushroom collecting until after 1 p.m. daily to ensure the safety of all site visitors. Mushroom hunters are urged to call ahead to the state site they intend to visit to learn of any site-specific regulations regarding mushroom collecting.


----------



## shroomsearcher

What Gone said! There can be weird little variations in regs from one place to the other. Here in Ohio, between Cleveland and Akron lies the Cuyahoga Valley National Recreation Area. Lots of folks think that it's a national park, it is not! It's even mislabeled on some maps. Folks went in there 'shroom hunting when it first opened and got busted hard! You're allowed to hunt 'shrooms in most national parks, but not national recreation areas. Don't ask me why! 

Locally, I can gather in city parks and have two spots that regularly produce pinkies and hens for me. In the county metroparks that a big no no! But I know it goes on! I have one heck of a ramp patch in one of them!


----------



## Plantlady440

Tool fan said:


> Let’s have a great year and help each other


Does anyone know (and want to share) any botanical pairings/companions they have noticed in any of Il? I am new to the area and would also love to meet like minded people.


----------



## Tool fan

I have had luck around Osage orange shrubs or trees or bushes whatever they are


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> I have had luck around Osage orange shrubs or trees or bushes whatever they are


Bois d'arc? Does it drop monkey balls(hedge apples)? 
Nice firewood. It has the highest BTU rating of any wood in these parts.
If you are cutting more than a little, take a file.


----------



## Tool fan

There like bushes and there branches are like strange almost like t shaped nothing growing on them but leaves


----------



## Already Gone

Osage orange grows to be well over 25 feet with a trunk upwards of 30" in diameter. It's bushy, but not a bush. They used to plant it along farm borders as natural fencing.


----------



## Tool fan

Then it something else because they are like bushes and probably 9 ft is the biggest I think I’ve seen


----------



## gbmillerman

Tool fan said:


> Then it something else because they are like bushes and probably 9 ft is the biggest I think I’ve seen


Honeysuckle possibly, I’ve had some luck under them.


----------



## shroomsearcher

gbmillerman said:


> Honeysuckle possibly, I’ve had some luck under them.


Yes. Does it get slender, upturned yellow and white flowers on it? Osage orange is one of the hardest woods you can find! About the only thing that comes close is locust. It also burns really hot. 

Back in the day, a neighbor would always bring my Grandma a box of the "oranges". The lore was that if you put one in the corner of every room in your house, they would keep the bugs out that were trying to get in at the end of Summer. I don't know if it worked, but I do know she never had bugs!


----------



## Tool fan

I was way off lol I’m a dork this is what i was calling Osage


----------



## Tool fan

Funny story that goes with this pick The book me and a mushroom hunting buddy went out on a hunt and came across this tree and I have had some luck around these tress before so I said let’s stop and look and right under it was one lonely morel so of course we start to look harder and happen to look in the tree and there was a book it was a prayer book like out in the middle of the woods I don’t know how or where it came from but it gave me the willies about thirty yards farther we found this so you tell me what to think


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Tool fan

The description I gave earlier was the wrong plant


----------



## Toastyjakes

Heading down to Mason county to check my early spots this weekend if the water hasn't flooded it out... I'd rather walk bottom ground but if need be I'll head to the hills .. 

Just got back from a vacation in Georgia and of course I had to go searching while I was down there... Found a nice couple meals worth but it was tougher than expected haha

I am more than ready for the Illinois season...glad to find them just walking outside and not having to walk 4miles down a creek bed looking lol


----------



## Already Gone

Nice work, Mr. Jakes.
Good on you for using mesh. You can keep them cleaner by cutting them. I put mine in the bag clean after brushing them off. I used to just blow all of the dirt off but i am not quite ready to die in the woods hyperventilating over a large find of morels. Not quite.


----------



## Already Gone

Mr. Fan - That second pic looks like osage bark. Maybe a male?


----------



## Already Gone

Looks like it was cut off at ground level and grew shoots around the stump.


----------



## morelsxs

Tool fan said:


> Funny story that goes with this pick The book me and a mushroom hunting buddy went out on a hunt and came across this tree and I have had some luck around these tress before so I said let’s stop and look and right under it was one lonely morel so of course we start to look harder and happen to look in the tree and there was a book it was a prayer book like out in the middle of the woods I don’t know how or where it came from but it gave me the willies about thirty yards farther we found this so you tell me what to think





Tool fan said:


> View attachment 13798


----------



## Brendan

Plantlady440 said:


> Does anyone know (and want to share) any botanical pairings/companions they have noticed in any of Il? I am new to the area and would also love to meet like minded people.


What are you talking about I don’t understand? Lol


----------



## coyote

Plantlady440 said:


> Does anyone know (and want to share) any botanical pairings/companions they have noticed in any of Il? I am new to the area and would also love to meet like minded people.




598 x 900 · jpegebth.com


640 x 640 · jpegchairish.com
Visual Search
More
Save
Unsave
See all
Saved
You can find this image in the 'All saves' collection.
Share


Flag as inappropriate




2334 x 1638 · pngchairish.com


927 x 1280 · jpeg1stdibs.com


600 x 804 · jpegebth.com


629 x 629 · jpegchairish.com


250 x 250 · jpegicollector.com


960 x 960 · jpegpedlars.co.uk

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...77889&selectedIndex=8&qpvt=botanical+pairings


----------



## Already Gone

shroomsearcher said:


> Back in the day, a neighbor would always bring my Grandma a box of the "oranges". The lore was that if you put one in the corner of every room in your house, they would keep the bugs out that were trying to get in at the end of Summer. I don't know if it worked, but I do know she never had bugs!


Nope. Does not work - just another old wive's tail. I mean tale.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Some of those "old wives" might have enjoyed your first spelling!


----------



## Tool fan

Well first time in the woods today this is what I seen


----------



## Toastyjakes

Looks about perfect. Good luck this weekend haha


----------



## Tool fan

Ya soon I would think but the lows 33 for fri and sun so I hope it doesn’t do any harm


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> Ya soon I would think but the lows 33 for fri and sun so I hope it doesn’t do any harm


The last thing we need between now and Mother's Day is a hard freeze.


----------



## judgebutkus




----------



## judgebutkus

The photo above is from yesterdays hunt(April 9). 1st trip to Southern Illinois this year. These were found in the my few early spot and were fresh and newly grown.


----------



## Tool fan

Yum


----------



## ckorte




----------



## ckorte

ckorte said:


> View attachment 14244
> View attachment 14246


Just starting here in Madison county


----------



## Already Gone

As Wayne would say: _*Schwi-i-i-ing!*_
Let's hope the morel woods is back to normal this spring.
What county, Judge?


----------



## Cls_74

Found my first of the year this afternoon around Springfield. Another week and it's on. Get past this couple brief cold mornings and plenty if moisture in the forecast.


----------



## Tool fan

Awesome if the 100 miles a week holds up then week and a few days tell hits home


----------



## Tool fan

Right at the beginning of vacation


----------



## Toastyjakes

Found in Mason county today... Lot of small frost stunted ones..


----------



## Cls_74

I always heard 50 miles a week, but who really knows. It's all about climatology and when the weather cooperates lol. Latest map i have seen.


----------



## wade

Toastyjakes said:


> Found in Mason county today... Lot of small frost stunted ones..
> View attachment 14640
> View attachment 14642
> View attachment 14644


@Toastyjakes that last picture is a Weird looking One


----------



## Toastyjakes

Yea.. most I found yesterday were cluster.. I think the right one wanted to split but never did and grew long ways lol


----------



## wade

Good Morning Illinois. .. Wade here! 
how's your Japanese spam looking this morning


----------



## Toastyjakes

Lots of cold weather and snow in some parts yesterday.... Welcome to Illinois lol...

Saw that Japanese spam yesterday lol


----------



## judgebutkus

Already Gone said:


> As Wayne would say: _*Schwi-i-i-ing!*_
> Let's hope the morel woods is back to normal this spring.
> What county, Judge?


Williamson county


----------



## Tool fan

wade said:


> Good Morning Illinois. .. Wade here!
> how's your Japanese spam looking this morning


Not sure wade I blocked it so it was gone for me


----------



## wade

Tool fan said:


> Not sure wade I blocked it so it was gone for me


Nice...


----------



## northcentral

Toastyjakes said:


> Found in Mason county today... Lot of small frost stunted ones..
> View attachment 14640
> View attachment 14642
> View attachment 14644


Mason Co, as in North of Springfield? This is awesome! I'm near Peoria and I'm thinking May 4/5th based on everyone's findings


----------



## Already Gone

Wade - Chinese not Japanese.
Judge - I used to find a lot just north of Creal Springs. Do ya like that "old man step" on your tailgate?


----------



## judgebutkus

Already Gone said:


> Wade - Chinese not Japanese.
> Judge - I used to find a lot just north of Creal Springs. Do ya like that "old man step" on your tailgate?


I love it. Saves this old mans knees and back.


----------



## Already Gone

judgebutkus said:


> I love it. Saves this old mans knees and back.


Agreed. Mine came with an F-150 to haul it around with.

We got over 3" of wet snow yesterday. The ground was nowhere near frozen solid, though. If temperatures increase as predicted and we continue to get steady moisture, Northern Illinois should be in pretty good shape for this spring.
I sharpened my knife and put fresh batteries in the thermometer today. Time will be made to whittle on my new shroomin' stick(cut from my favorite indicator tree)whilst the dawg and i listen to the Cubs on the radio this evening. Spring rocks.

Tick, tock...


----------



## Old Elm

Already Gone said:


> Agreed. Mine came with an F-150 to haul it around with.
> 
> We got over 3" of wet snow yesterday. The ground was nowhere near frozen solid, though. If temperatures increase as predicted and we continue to get steady moisture, Northern Illinois should be in pretty good shape for this spring.
> I sharpened my knife and put fresh batteries in the thermometer today. Time will be made to whittle on my new shroomin' stick(cut from my favorite indicator tree)whilst the dawg and i listen to the Cubs on the radio this evening. Spring rocks.
> 
> Tick, tock...



Yes indeed, so to speak out loud this spring season will be good for sure you know. Enjoy!


----------



## ckorte

Madison county today. I know I left 100+ very small ones in the woods.


----------



## Tool fan

ckorte said:


> View attachment 14930
> View attachment 14932
> 
> Madison county today. I know I left 100+ very small ones in the woods.


Thanks for the info keep it coming


----------



## Tool fan

Here’s my temps from today a week later from the last week same spots


----------



## Doobie.Dave

Tool fan said:


> Here’s my temps from today a week later from the last week same spots


Thanks for all of the great updates! Hoping to see some popping up soon!


----------



## Tool fan

Here the latest fab up date I’m ready


----------



## Curiousmush90

Plantlady440 said:


> Does anyone know (and want to share) any botanical pairings/companions they have noticed in any of Il? I am new to the area and would also love to meet like minded people.


 Dying elm trees, cottonwoods,hedge trees, overgrown apple trees.


----------



## Curiousmush90

Tool fan said:


> Let’s have a great year and help each other


Any morals found in the QC area yet?


----------



## Tool fan

NO going out as we speak


----------



## Doobie.Dave

None in the QC that I've seen, I just scoped out two of my regular spots this afternoon and haven't seen any movement. Hopefully by this weekend they start showing!


----------



## Tool fan

Still nothing but ground temp up three to five degrees


----------



## Already Gone

Tool fan said:


> Still nothing but ground temp up three to five degrees


Can you splain what range you're looking for to the newbies?


----------



## Tool fan

Well I would like it to be sixty plus degrees consistently but with the weather it keeps going up and down 
Don’t quote me on this but I heard they pop at like fifty four or fifty five but I can’t remember exactly what it was anyways we need so rain here
Looking dry out there the rain keeps missing us south and we didnt get any of that snow last week so I’m going to say no morels tell a steady ran


----------



## Tool fan

O and I got a temp yesterday of 68.9 in Milan for those in the qca


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## Tool fan

Awesome what county ?


----------



## Already Gone

Mid fifties to low sixties seems to work.
Not on the surface - four inches deep.


----------



## Already Gone

That was last year(posted for educational purposes only).
I will probably go out for the first time next week.
My indicator tree is at least a week away from blooming.


----------



## Cls_74

My go to on temps is 5 days with high temps in the 70's and lows in the 50's you will see morels somewhere around 3-5 days afterwards depending on canopy. Cooler spots and shaded areas will obviously take longer.

I like to see soil temps somewhere in the 50's for 6-7 days straight. 9nce they get into the mid 60's yellows start coming up and when you get into the 70's the big yellows and season is coming to an end.

Crappy years are when the soil temps get into the 60's and 70's really quick.

I'm liking the start to this years season. Couple warm days follower by some rain with a nice cool down followed by some warmth then repeat. Was several years ago I found them for 6 weeks, started 2nd week of April and ended towards end of May and that was the buffalo gnats that chased us out of the woods. Just had a perfect balance of rain amd temps.


----------



## Cls_74

12 tonight


----------



## ckorte

This one grew up through a walnut shell. Anybody ever seen anything like it?


----------



## Cls_74

Have a bit more time now.

I'll tell you what, after the rain last night things are prime right now. I was sinking into the ground with most steps. I had a 13th but it was obviously up before Sundays snow and it was soft and not salvageable.

If the forecast stays as is, man next weekend it's going to be on around here and probably as far north as Peoria. Iam going to be hitting it hard next weekend, then on May 2nd at 11am I go on vacation through the 12th.

I think we will have a stellar grey season, been a few years since I have found those 4-6" greys. I am going to spend a lot of time on the greys, you just never know when summer is going to show up and screw things up. Don't let the early stages slip you by, it's going to be a great start between I-70 and I-74.


----------



## Cls_74

ckorte said:


> View attachment 15266
> This one grew up through a walnut shell. Anybody ever seen anything like it?


Any more angles of that? Definitely interesting but I'm a bit skeptical with just the one angle. No offense to ya meant, but I know I would have taken several photos of something that unique.

I've seen them growing on top of old metal bucket lids so I know the soil depth does not have to be very deep.


----------



## ckorte




----------



## ckorte

You can see the stem inside the shell if you look


----------



## Cls_74

ckorte said:


> View attachment 15324
> You can see the stem inside the shell if you look


That is awesome, to me looks like a cracked walnut just happened to be in the right place at the right time and the morel grew at the right pace.

Every time i see a walnut shell I will definitely think back to this and look around. That is very cool.

Thought corn cobs, acorn caps and the normal walnut shells were bad enough


----------



## Cls_74

Do you care if I share these pics? Definitely will make sure I make it clear they are not mine, but they are some of the coolest morel pics I have ever seen.


----------



## ckorte

Feel free thought it was very unique myself.


----------



## ckorte

Cls_74 said:


> That is awesome, to me looks like a cracked walnut just happened to be in the right place at the right time and the morel grew at the right pace.
> 
> Every time i see a walnut shell I will definitely think back to this and look around. That is very cool.
> 
> Thought corn cobs, acorn caps and the normal walnut shells were bad enough


Don’t forget about the sycamore ball/ seed pods whatever they are they trick me at times too.


----------



## Cls_74

ckorte said:


> Feel free thought it was very unique myself.


You want any credit in any way? First name or whatever, going to submit them to a few morel groups on facebook.


----------



## Cls_74

ckorte said:


> Don’t forget about the sycamore ball/ seed pods whatever they are they trick me at times too.


Yep, those too lol


----------



## ckorte

No don’t need any credit. Glad I got to find it hope other people like the pic.


----------



## Cls_74

Hopefully the temps continue to cooperate as a lot of the rain previously forecast is being taken out. Highs near 80 Sunday and Monday and a brief shot of rain followed by cooler temps.

Do not need it to go warm, dry and windy yet.


----------



## ckorte

I agree I left at leas 100 small ones in the woods to grow. If conditions stay right c


----------



## ckorte

Could be great year looks like my last post didn’t finish.


----------



## Tool fan

Can anyone explain to me what hens taste like went to my spots again ground temp was two degrees higher I hope we get some ran soon


----------



## Already Gone

"Hens" as in hen-of-the-woods? Kinda nutty and chewy and crunchy all at the same time. Just butter works. Garlic seals the deal.


----------



## Cls_74

Never had hens but would like to try them. Found one once while deer hunting, looked down and was at base of tree. Know nothing about them other than looks so didn't mess with it. Haven't seen one there since.

I've heard they don't bread and fry well, and I can't do sauteed mushrooms. I'm a texture freak lol


----------



## Tool fan

ITs on quad cities


----------



## Drewlkan

shroomsearcher said:


> The lore was that if you put one in the corner of every room in your house, they would keep the bugs out that were trying to get in at the end of Summer. I don't know if it worked, but I do know she never had bugs!


Somebody still buys into the idea...you can buy them on amazon.com for hilarious money...I need to get into that business.


----------



## Drewlkan

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 15506
> ITs on quad cities


Just took soil temp. 4in down in Bureau County 10mi S. of I-80 and it was 59F. First day I've noticed may apples opening up.


----------



## poodleinhandbag

Hey everyone, long time lurker (several years now in the spring). Looking forward to checking out my spots in Sangamon and Menard counties this weekend, though I think things won't start really showing until next weekend for them. That morel in the walnut shell is awesome!

Just out of curiosity, are any of you chicks? I feel like I'm one of the few! lol


----------



## Kbart

poodleinhandbag said:


> Hey everyone, long time lurker (several years now in the spring). Looking forward to checking out my spots in Sangamon and Menard counties this weekend, though I think things won't start really showing until next weekend for them. That morel in the walnut shell is awesome!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, are any of you chicks? I feel like I'm one of the few! lol


Just assume that we're all women. Gender doesn't make a difference here.


----------



## poodleinhandbag

They’re out in Springfield! 78.


----------



## Old Elm

poodleinhandbag said:


> They’re out in Springfield! 78.


Those are perfect size, congratulations.


----------



## Tool fan

Need rain


----------



## Tool fan

poodleinhandbag said:


> They’re out in Springfield! 78.


Nice finds thanks for the info


----------



## Cls_74

That is one thing that's lacking in the forecast unfortunately. There's a little, but weather xan always change. Luckily here we've had some good rains to saturate things lately so not in desperate need, yet anyway.
This is 7 day totals forecast


----------



## shroomsearcher

Cls_74 said:


> Never had hens but would like to try them. Found one once while deer hunting, looked down and was at base of tree. Know nothing about them other than looks so didn't mess with it. Haven't seen one there since.
> 
> I've heard they don't bread and fry well, and I can't do sauteed mushrooms. I'm a texture freak lol


My Grandmother would simmer them in spaghetti sauce and serve them with pasta. Delicious! Didn't need meatballs when there were hens in there!


----------



## judgebutkus




----------



## judgebutkus

judgebutkus said:


> View attachment 15740


44 degrees and rainy but still loved every minute in the woods in southern illinois


----------



## Cls_74

Wish we could get some rain midweek, chances continue to go down. Just keep the heat and wind away until it does.


----------



## poodleinhandbag

Went back out today in Springfield, got another 39 grey’s. My spot in Menard county had 27. Hoping that rain follows through this weekend. I made a morel and wild ramp risotto tonight!


----------



## Cls_74

poodleinhandbag said:


> Went back out today in Springfield, got another 39 grey’s. My spot in Menard county had 27. Hoping that rain follows through this weekend. I made a morel and wild ramp risotto tonight!


Good news for us in Springfield is the models took a big northward trend this morning. Still need a bit more northward shift or expansion of the rain field, but its a start.

Last nights run vs this mornings. This was shown on all models, just showing one to keep images down.


----------



## Cls_74

Also looks like Summer will arrive for the southern half of IL around May 1st


----------



## Old Elm

Cls_74 said:


> Also looks like Summer will arrive for the southern half of IL around May 1st


Dang that’ll end it for you all.


----------



## Tool fan

Just seen a post east moline and Davenport here we go


----------



## Tool fan

Anyone ever hunt argyle lake state park


----------



## Tool fan

Or have any advice where to go in southern il I can’t just sit and wait tell it’s time here I’m on vacation can’t stand waisted woods time


----------



## Cls_74

There is a bit of hope yet, climate prediction center has a slight chance of above normal precip for all of IL to end April into first week of May. I really hope it pans out, that would be an absolutely perfect scenario for my vacation. Get them big yellows going. Just need the mid week rain to move north a bit and give the grays a drink.


----------



## Cls_74

Tool fan said:


> Or have any advice where to go in southern il I can’t just sit and wait tell it’s time here I’m on vacation can’t stand waisted woods time


Where are you located? Thought with the Moline/Davenport post you were north.


----------



## Cls_74

OMG!

Rain!!!


----------



## Tool fan

Cls_74 said:


> Where are you located? Thought with the Moline/Davenport post you were north.


I’m in rock island just tiny babies here just went to my farthest south spot today nothing raining good atm first rain in over a week should push them up but still days before take able dive if they pop from this rain and fifteen days off work this is day two so was going to drive south tomorrow and try somewhere new but idk where to start was thinking the park I mentioned but I can drive wherever just won’t a chance to find some take homes


----------



## northcentral

Tool fan said:


> Anyone ever hunt argyle lake state park


Tool Fan, 
I started my mushroom hunting in 2009 while going to WIU. I would drive to Argyle lake. If I were you I would go right now. There are a couple really nice spots and then I have found a few here and there while walking to and from the car. I would let you know that NO ONE there will help ya, or at least everyone kept their secrets to themselves when I started. My first year I found about 80 there though, even some black morels which I don't find here in Peoria. One spot would produce around 40 morels within a 15-20 yard area. There are nice yellows if you walk the wood line. Seems like you coming from IA but I always came from the EAST and would stop at the first corner.


----------



## Cls_74

Site M, Jim Edgar Panther Creek. 15,000 acres in Cass county. They're up, decent size to them but only getting bigger.

Friend found these ovdr the weekend.


----------



## Tool fan

Thank you both for the help north central I’m in rock island co north west of you


----------



## Cls_74




----------



## northcentral

Tool fan said:


> Thank you both for the help north central I’m in rock island co north west of you


Well Argyle has a lot of spots and I about everyone I saw out there had a bag of their own. You could also go to Jubilee. I have gone a couple times and not been as successful but a couple of my buddies go there every year and get a ton. A few years back they spent all Saturday there and filled up a 5 gallon bucket


----------



## Tool fan

I went to jubilee last year came home empty handed but timing could of been off


----------



## Cls_74

JEPC, 1pm time limit applies.


----------



## Tool fan

At jubilee yes or you talking about the place you suggested


----------



## Tool fan

Nm I got it just went to dnr site for both so it’s set hitting argyle first then jec after one if I have no luck at argyle thanks again


----------



## poodleinhandbag

Cls_74 said:


> OMG!
> 
> Rain!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 16176


I was hoping it would still rain a bit!


----------



## Cls_74

poodleinhandbag said:


> I was hoping it would still rain a bit!


Not much, heard some thunder.

Anything is better than nothing.


----------



## MorelDude88

I am in northern Illinois so still waiting but I have a question. None of my spots from earlier years produced last year. Luckily i found a few new spots but I am wondering; if this same thing happened to any of you, did any of your spots from 2017 and earlier that didnt produce last year come back this year? I am hopeful because I had a few great honey holes but was pretty disappointing last year when none of them produced anything.


----------



## Cls_74

Depends on the source of them. A big dieing elm will produce for a season or three and then nothing after.

My early spot is hit and miss. A few live elm and big ash trees. Some years I can find 30 at a time and about 100 through the season, 2 years ago I found 6 total. I've had areas where I could not figure out what they were growing from and never found them again.

I'll still check if I'm in the area, but won't go out of my way.

Finicky little morsels they are.


----------



## poodleinhandbag

Last afternoon versus tonight. That bit of rain helped, twice as many and bigger. Think I found a yellow too. Hoping this rain, partial sun, rain, sun... helps for Friday and Sunday, especially out in Menard county. They were itty bitty last Sunday.


----------



## Tool fan

Tried out jepc this is what we got smalls but wasn’t coming back so took what we found


----------



## Tool fan

O and five ticks


----------



## Cls_74

I do not believe lack of rain is going to be a concern. Going to have a pretty active weather period to end April and begin May. We may actually get a bit too much for anyone with flood prone areas.

Around my area all models agreeing in the 3.5"- 4" totals over the next 10 days.

Whole state is in the 2" range on most. Should also help with my worries of going to Summer too quickly.

I'm hitting it hard thus weekemd, then at 11am next thursday I go on a 10 1/2 day vacation. Hopefully that will be the start of the yellows.


----------



## Cls_74

Got about 1/2 lb. here in Springfield after work. Receipt is from lunch so ignore time. Was impressed with the size, not afraid to travel north to site M now.


----------



## northcentral

Thats awesome Cls_74. How long have you waited to pick a mushroom? Last year I waited a week and it didnt do much with the lack of rain. Actually made them worse. I went out today to my honey hole and found about 20+ with only 3 being decent size. I am hoping for some rain tomorrow and saturday and would like to leave the area alone until may 1st. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Cls_74

I pick them when I find them, not a secret spot by any stretch. Searched same place Sunday and stepped on one and found another. No way I would have missed 18 of them but could have missed a few if small enough then.

If I could leave them I would, they do grow. I've had some grow and have had others that didn't.


----------



## Tool fan

Hey cos ever hunt carpenter/gurgens parks ?


----------



## Cls_74

Guessing you meant me lol, you talking about Carpenter's park in Springfield? No I haven't, never heard of Gurgens so that would be no as well.


85% of my hunting is done at site M, i have a few spots here in the Springfield area that I hit early morning and then head to Petersburg until about noon then head to site M for the 1pm law.


----------



## Tool fan

That’s cls


----------



## goshawk75

Cls_74 said:


> Guessing you meant me lol, you talking about Carpenter's park in Springfield? No I haven't, never heard of Gurgens so that would be no as well.
> 
> 
> 85% of my hunting is done at site M, i have a few spots here in the Springfield area that I hit early morning and then head to Petersburg until about noon then head to site M for the 1pm law.


Are they enforcing that 1pm law now? I used to go down there at 1pm and almost every time would run into people with sacks that started alot earlier.


----------



## Cls_74

goshawk75 said:


> Are they enforcing that 1pm law now? I used to go down there at 1pm and almost every time would run into people with sacks that started alot earlier.


If you get caught, yes. Has always been enforced, but I think budget cuts and such have cut back on number of officers.

I don't risk it and can find them just as easily elsewhere. Still see people heading in or coming out as I get there around 12:40 or so.


----------



## Already Gone

Turkey hunters deserve their elbow room.
They have a shorter season and the licensing and gear is way more expensive than a stick and a mesh bag.
If any of you gets caught in the turkey woods before 1 pm you deserve what happens to you. Probably more, given this is the type of behavior that gets us all kicked out of the pool. You still have six hours of daylight if you follow the rules. Just sayin'...


----------



## Cls_74

I don't care how much it costs for one or the other, I have respect for the hunter and understand how hard it is to beat the eyes of a turkey.

There's plenty of public lands out there where turkey hunting is not taking place, just be sure it is not a prohibited preserve. I've seen some honey holes that are the size of a 2 car garage and no one would believe it had they not seen it.


----------



## Already Gone

Don't be "another one of those God damned mushroom hunters".
Be cool. Represent.


----------



## Carscozz94

Hello all, 
Brand new morel hunter here. I am local to DuPage / Cook county. Any other hunters in the area? I would love to spend a Saturday with a veteran hunter and learn what to look for and where. I've been going on hikes through forest preserves every day, but have yet to find anything.


----------



## northcentral

Carscozz94 said:


> Hello all,
> Brand new morel hunter here. I am local to DuPage / Cook county. Any other hunters in the area? I would love to spend a Saturday with a veteran hunter and learn what to look for and where. I've been going on hikes through forest preserves every day, but have yet to find anything.


I lived up there for about 7 years. If you know where Touhy and Talcott meet, hike north of Touhy on the bike path They were literally almost on the path. I think I was the only one looking for them. I would find close to 2lbs every year. Good luck.


----------



## Kbart

Cls_74 said:


> I don't care how much it costs for one or the other, I have respect for the hunter and understand how hard it is to beat the eyes of a turkey.
> 
> There's plenty of public lands out there where turkey hunting is not taking place, just be sure it is not a prohibited preserve. I've seen some honey holes that are the size of a 2 car garage and no one would believe it had they not seen it.


This is why I like to wear my "Public Land Owner" shirt out on public land. We all have the same right to be there. I don't like it when I'm hunting and someone comes walking through, but it's just as much their right to be there as mine. Squirrel hunters during the rut are frustrating but what are you going to do....


----------



## Cls_74

Kbart said:


> This is why I like to wear my "Public Land Owner" shirt out on public land. We all have the same right to be there. I don't like it when I'm hunting and someone comes walking through, but it's just as much their right to be there as mine. Squirrel hunters during the rut are frustrating but what are you going to do....


I agree with ya, turkey season is the only one that get shutdown to the public. I deer hunt as well and have dealt with the public land issues. 

I just chalk it up to it is what it is. Wouldn't mind seeing them close trails and such from Halloween through 2nd gun season as well, but probably never happen.


----------



## goshawk75

Cls_74 said:


> If you get caught, yes. Has always been enforced, but I think budget cuts and such have cut back on number of officers.
> 
> I don't risk it and can find them just as easily elsewhere. Still see people heading in or coming out as I get there around 12:40 or so.


No sh*t, if you get caught they are going to enforce it. My point is you had a better chance of winning the lottery than getting caught. If enough people b*tch maybe they might atleast try and stop it. But you're right, thanks to the crooks in Chicago, this state is bankrupt and can't afford petty stuff like that.


----------



## ckorte

Found over 80 today last picture is all cleaned and halved.


----------



## carpet crawler

ckorte said:


> View attachment 16836
> View attachment 16838
> Found over 80 today last picture is all cleaned and halved.


Southern Illinois?


----------



## ckorte

carpet crawler said:


> Southern Illinois?


Madison county near St. Louis.


----------



## Already Gone

I have been bustin' my ass for three weeks to "clear my schedule".

Tomorrow morning finds me in the woods. Finally.
Better early than late.


----------



## conquista

goshawk75 said:


> No sh*t, if you get caught they are going to enforce it. My point is you had a better chance of winning the lottery than getting caught. If enough people b*tch maybe they might atleast try and stop it. But you're right, thanks to the crooks in Chicago, this state is bankrupt and can't afford petty stuff like that.


 Thanks to those Tax payers in Chicago Downstate has roads and Police and Fire Protection and schools for their kids. Pretty Tired of that Chicago Demonization by downstaters Bull Sh1t!


----------



## Old Elm

conquista said:


> Thanks to those Tax payers in Chicago Downstate has roads and Police and Fire Protection and schools for their kids. Pretty Tired of that Chicago Demonization by downstaters Bull Sh1t!



Ha H Ha, let’s be nice now.


----------



## Cls_74

conquista said:


> Thanks to those Tax payers in Chicago Downstate has roads and Police and Fire Protection and schools for their kids. Pretty Tired of that Chicago Demonization by downstaters Bull Sh1t!


It's your politicians not your residents, but your residents control the vote.

Fact


----------



## goshawk75

conquista said:


> Thanks to those Tax payers in Chicago Downstate has roads and Police and Fire Protection and schools for their kids. Pretty Tired of that Chicago Demonization by downstaters Bull Sh1t!





conquista said:


> Thanks to those Tax payers in Chicago Downstate has roads and Police and Fire Protection and schools for their kids. Pretty Tired of that Chicago Demonization by downstaters Bull Sh1t!


You're clueless. The majority of the laws your crooks pass benefit the five counties around Chicago. You should move to Califonia, the only other state that is more corrupt than IL.


----------



## goshawk75

Cls_74 said:


> It's your politicians not your residents, but your residents control the vote.
> 
> Fact


They can't understand the facts.


----------



## conquista

goshawk75 said:


> You're clueless. The majority of the laws your crooks pass benefit the five counties around Chicago. You should move to Califonia, the only other state that is more corrupt than IL.


Please Move the F out of Illinois, we are tired of supporting you takers that piss and moan constantly about the people paying for your services. We don't need the dead weight!


----------



## rookiemistake19

Mushrooms people! Mushrooms!! I come on here to talk about mushrooms. Please take the politics else where. 

Anhwho, I found my 1st of the season up here in Wisconsin today and by 10:00 p.m. will have invaded the middle of your state ready to wake up at 5:00 a.m. to hit the woods. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## goshawk75

conquista said:


> Please Move the F out of Illinois, we are tired of supporting you takers that piss and moan constantly about the people paying for your services. We don't need the dead weight!


Why thank you, my friend. You make my point very clear. You represent your area well. Keep the faith you ignorant piece of sh*t.


----------



## Already Gone

goshawk75 said:


> Why thank you, my friend. You make my point very clear. You represent your area well. Keep the faith you ignorant piece of sh*t.


Don't you have a rally to attend?


----------



## Already Gone

I was in the woods for about an hour.
May apples are up, but no carpenter bees were flying.
We are on the cusp, but no stogie thus far.
They are calling for snow Saturday night. Hopefully light...


----------



## goshawk75

Already Gone said:


> Don't you have a rally to attend?


No, but thanks for asking.


----------



## conquista

goshawk75 said:


> Why thank you, my friend. You make my point very clear. You represent your area well. Keep the faith you ignorant piece of sh*t.


And thank you sir, I do represent my area well... and it carries yours. You're welcome! I hope you have the opportunity to insult me to my face sometime. I doubt you make a habit of showing that type of fortitude.


----------



## goshawk75

conquista said:


> And thank you sir, I do represent my area well... and it carries yours. You're welcome! I hope you have the opportunity to insult me to my face sometime. I doubt you make a habit of showing that type of fortitude.


Anytime.


----------



## poodleinhandbag

rookiemistake19 said:


> Mushrooms people! Mushrooms!! I come on here to talk about mushrooms. Please take the politics else where.
> 
> Anhwho, I found my 1st of the season up here in Wisconsin today and by 10:00 p.m. will have invaded the middle of your state ready to wake up at 5:00 a.m. to hit the woods.
> 
> Good luck to all.


Agreed, this thread is about mushroom hunting. Let's stay focused on the subject, please.

Found 5 yellow's yesterday in Springfield where I found the grey's last weekend and earlier this week. Hoping the sun tomorrow helps them pop.


----------



## Cls_74

poodleinhandbag said:


> Agreed, this thread is about mushroom hunting. Let's stay focused on the subject, please.
> 
> Found 5 yellow's yesterday in Springfield where I found the grey's last weekend and earlier this week. Hoping the sun tomorrow helps them pop.


I would say that is still a big grey, looks identical to the ones I posted from Wed. Evening.


----------



## rookiemistake19

Total for day 1 wasn't the best but wasn't the worst. We found more numbers and size near effingham than we did tuscola. Few by sycamores (only 1 at a crack), rest by elms.


----------



## rookiemistake19

Buddy managed a couple handfuls too


----------



## Cls_74

Went to Site M yesterday, left after an hour as size was not worthy of an all day outing. Will be out there starting Thursday, not enough early season spots


----------



## Tool fan

This is what I’m seeing in ri county


----------



## Tool fan

Leaving them on public ground is so hard but just babies so I cover them with some leaves fingers crossed


----------



## Tool fan

Found like fifty plus I lost count


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Good morning. Any sightings yet in Lake County?


----------



## Kbart

conquista said:


> And thank you sir, I do represent my area well... and it carries yours. You're welcome! I hope you have the opportunity to insult me to my face sometime. I doubt you make a habit of showing that type of fortitude.


This is fun! You should give him your home address so you guys can meet up and stop with the internet tough guy stuff.


----------



## rookiemistake19

Wrapped my illinois endeavor with 80. Buddy got a handful less. Drastic improvement over last years down south rendevous. 

First time finding under sycamore and also first time for maple. The tiny ones in the top row were surrounding a giant maple.


----------



## Already Gone

Mr. Fan - Looks like that frog had an eye on dinner.

This rain is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Already Gone

MRFCookCounty said:


> Good morning. Any sightings yet in Lake County?


They should pop here in southern Kane this week. Start looking when the rain stops.


----------



## ckorte

Madison county today. Looks like my spots are wrapping up.


----------



## rango

Does anybody have a current report from the Waterloo Red Bud area. Monroe or St. Clair counties?


----------



## ckorte

I am just north of there.


----------



## Cls_74

Take these maps with a grain of salt.

Useful, but not always truthful.

Cool weather will extend all seasons.


----------



## elmgirl

Anyone have any info on winnebago county?


----------



## gbmillerman

elmgirl said:


> Anyone have any info on winnebago county?


North of me, definitely needs another week of warm weather. Been really cool and wet up here.


----------



## elmgirl

gbmillerman said:


> North of me, definitely needs another week of warm weather. Been really cool and wet up here.


I figured. Thx I was hoping to get to check my spot but I guess I'll miss it this year


----------



## Already Gone

gbmillerman said:


> North of me, definitely needs another week of warm weather. Been really cool and wet up here.


West of me a bit. I don't know if it fell there, but we have had 2-3" of wet snow twice in the last couple weeks. I would keep my powder(and feet) dry if i were you.


----------



## Cls_74

Another cool one. No clue who to credit was not me though


----------



## Almost There

Cls_74 said:


> Another cool one. No clue who to credit was not me though
> 
> View attachment 17764


This is what happens when you don't brush your teeth kids!


----------



## Almost There

This rain is just what the doctor ordered.


----------



## Leo Knight

Tool fan said:


> Let’s have a great year and help each other


Hi, I'm new, just found my first Vermont morel, wanted to post it, but how do I post it?


----------



## Leo Knight

This note came up - 
*"You need 3 posts to add links to your posts! This is used to prevent spam. "*
*...but I didn't attempt to add any links!*
*new fun-guy*


----------



## Leo Knight

ok, here's a third post - I tried to ask a member in a "conversation" but it said my sentence was "invalid" for some reason.
Apologies to all


----------



## Already Gone

Leo Knight said:


> ok, here's a third post - I tried to ask a member in a "conversation" but it said my sentence was "invalid" for some reason.
> Apologies to all


Click on FORUMS then scroll down to and click on VERMONT.
They should be able to help.
Happy trails.


----------



## Leo Knight

Already Gone said:


> Click on FORUMS then scroll down to and click on VERMONT.
> They should be able to help.
> Happy trails.


Thank you Already Gone


----------



## carpet crawler

elmgirl said:


> Anyone have any info on winnebago county?


elmgirl- I live in Winnebago County.....nothing yet.Will be going out this weekend.Send me the gps coordinates and I'd be happy to ck your spot! Private message of coarse!LOL


----------



## elmgirl

carpet crawler said:


> elmgirl- I live in Winnebago County.....nothing yet.Will be going out this weekend.Send me the gps coordinates and I'd be happy to ck your spot! P.M. message of coarse!LOL


Lol thx I think I'll hold off on the coordinates till I make sure I'm gonna miss it


----------



## elmgirl

carpet crawler said:


> elmgirl- I live in Winnebago County.....nothing yet.Will be going out this weekend.Send me the gps coordinates and I'd be happy to ck your spot! P.M. message of coarse!LOL


Better yet I'll give u a clue it's on public land yet somehow noones ever found it, its low and produces ALOT lol let me know if u find it


----------



## carpet crawler

There are so many spots around here like that I wouldn't know if it was yours or not.Thanks anyways!


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## Already Gone

Several inches in the last week, warming temps, and most of my work is done in advance. I wonder where i will end up after the woods does a little drip-drying. Better early than late.


----------



## casstraxx

Is it a good time to go out if its been raining? Or should I wait until it drys up a bit?


----------



## casstraxx

I used to hunt out at my grandparents land and had many many spots. They have since passed away and their land sold. The people who own it now do not like our family going out there. So I've been looking for new spots for the past 4 years and havent found a damn thing.

My parents recently bought some land 2 years ago and I looked all season last year for morels but didnt find anything. Is it possible that an area that has never produced morels before would start producing?

Trying to decide if its worth my time looking out there again or if I should move on to public lands. Any tips would be appreciated. I miss finding morels!


----------



## Already Gone

casstraxx said:


> Is it possible that an area that has never produced morels before would start producing?


Abso-freakin-lutely. Key on fresh-dead elms.


----------



## milwaukee hunter

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 17240
> View attachment 17242
> This is what I’m seeing in ri county


I agree, if those were on public land you could water them and watch them grow for the next week or so but on Public land it's the first come first serve or you get stumps and lots of tears.


----------



## milwaukee hunter

northcentral said:


> Thats awesome Cls_74. How long have you waited to pick a mushroom? Last year I waited a week and it didnt do much with the lack of rain. Actually made them worse. I went out today to my honey hole and found about 20+ with only 3 being decent size. I am hoping for some rain tomorrow and saturday and would like to leave the area alone until may 1st. Thoughts anyone?
> View attachment 16654
> View attachment 16654
> View attachment 16654
> View attachment 16656


Nice Pictures,
I love to see the pictures of morels in the wild. Helps everyone see how they grow in different environments.


----------



## Kbart

casstraxx said:


> Is it a good time to go out if its been raining? Or should I wait until it drys up a bit?


I like to go out after a good rain. Or better yet, while it's raining. People don't like to get wet or put in the hard work so less people in the woods if it's raining. They all like to wait until the rain stops


----------



## Already Gone

Still early.
Nothing but big Dryad's saddles and falsies.
It shan't be long, kids.


----------



## Leo Knight

Those polysqamosus (?) shrooms that grow on elm and maple in spring can be good if picked tender (they just break apart) and you scrape the brown scaly top off the buttons.
I once found one nearly two feet across!


----------



## Leo Knight

My favorite spring mushroom has got to be those tiny reddish clumps that strattle elm snags, dead trunks, what do they call them now? they're slimy capped wonders, how incredibly sweet if you find a fresh batch, they love wet cold weather here and save the day if morels are scarce. Oh, called flamilina velutipes, more or less. Anyone try 'em?


----------



## Cls_74

casstraxx said:


> Is it a good time to go out if its been raining? Or should I wait until it drys up a bit?


Never hurts to go out while raining if you can stand it yourself. Don't force yourself out if you'll be miserable though.

The rain isn't going to have mushrooms growing as you pick them, but it does help matt down the leaf litter and bend taller ground growth.

I went out in a light steady rain one time and what would normally have been a normal leaf layer was pushed down and little mounds were showing. Found about 15 greys that would have otherwise went unnoticed.

Rain also helps wash ticks to the ground and if you wear smooth rubber boots helps keep them from climbing onto you.


----------



## reggie6567

I’m wondering if anyone is finding any morels in the Chicago area yet? Lots of rain, I’m thinking when the warm up comes this weekend, should be perfect conditions.


----------



## Tool fan

Got a few yesterday


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Tool fan, Did you find those around Chicago?


----------



## Already Gone

MRFCookCounty said:


> Tool fan, Did you find those around Chicago?


I can reply for him. Nope.
That last snow retarded all progress in the woods. My indicator tree was looking days away from full blooms 10 days ago. Since the snow, the blooms have halted progress. The warm up this weekend will get them happy.
I had planned on an all-day trek Friday, but after what i saw(or didn't see) in the woods yesterday, i am going to work Friday so i can take Monday off.


----------



## Already Gone

Cook spans a lot of area from north to south. Where?


----------



## poodleinhandbag

https://www.google.com/amp/s/fox4kc...rel-mushroom-jackpot-during-weekend-hunt/amp/

Thought you all would enjoy this article!

Hoping this weekend is good with warmer temps. Found 3 out in the mud last night near my house.


----------



## Already Gone

Just a hint for those who don't like gritty morels:
Use a freaking knife, would ya?


----------



## Teach42

Already Gone said:


> I can reply for him. Nope.
> That last snow retarded all progress in the woods. My indicator tree was looking days away from full blooms 10 days ago. Since the snow, the blooms have halted progress. The warm up this weekend will get them happy.
> I had planned on an all-day trek Friday, but after what i saw(or didn't see) in the woods yesterday, i am going to work Friday so i can take Monday off.


This is going to be my first year hunting, and decided to go out during lunchtime. Tons of standing water, and the ground was incredibly squishy all around. Glad to hear that it wasn't just me, and that there should be some good hunting ahead!


----------



## Already Gone

My indicator tree today:


Teach42 said:


> This is going to be my first year hunting, and decided to go out during lunchtime. Tons of standing water, and the ground was incredibly squishy all around. Glad to hear that it wasn't just me, and that there should be some good hunting ahead!


We are not even started in Northern Illinois.
They will show up after a warm night or two.


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Already Gone said:


> Cook spans a lot of area from north to south. Where?


Good point. North Cook. Near Lake County.


----------



## carpet crawler

Ah but yes we are started in Northern Illinois.....today in the rain found nineteen.All under one tree but the yellow which was right off the main path.
Friend found over 100 on the 24th of April under two trees....Lots of Sun.Sorry not that great of picture ...new phone.


----------



## Already Gone

Where(generally, of course), Mr. Crawler?


----------



## Cls_74

Found just shy of 2 pounds today at Site M(JEPC). A lot of fresh yellows and some fresh greys with a few water logged.

The yellows were the thin walled ones, so most crumbled before getting home.

Canceling my vacation next week and this weekend will be my last.

This cool weather really threw me for a loop, lesson learned this year. Once they start coming up, yellows will soon follow regardless of temps. I thought the lack of heat woyld delay yellows but it did not, a lot of big yellows being found signaling the emd of season near I-72.

Think it will get to Peoria area next weekend.


----------



## carpet crawler

Already Gone said:


> Where(generally, of course), Mr. Crawler?


Close to the Wisconsin border!


----------



## Tool fan

lol


----------



## Tool fan

Forty one yesterday lots and lots and lots of water sun is out On my way! 
Ooo and p.s. look gone not much dirt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tool fan

And I’m about three hours west of. chi rock island co.


----------



## Almost There

Tool fan said:


> And I’m about three hours west of. chi rock island co.


I reside less than 1 hour west of Chi.








These were on a SW-facing slope in a sunny spot. Very fresh.


----------



## Already Gone

Full disclosure:
I am Almost There(phone).
I am also Already Gone(home pc).
Hopefully i am not violating any rules.


----------



## Already Gone

The indi tree is a-bloomin' and i went a-shroomin'.


----------



## goshawk75

Cls_74 said:


> Found just shy of 2 pounds today at Site M(JEPC). A lot of fresh yellows and some fresh greys with a few water logged.
> 
> The yellows were the thin walled ones, so most crumbled before getting home.
> 
> Canceling my vacation next week and this weekend will be my last.
> 
> This cool weather really threw me for a loop, lesson learned this year. Once they start coming up, yellows will soon follow regardless of temps. I thought the lack of heat woyld delay yellows but it did not, a lot of big yellows being found signaling the emd of season near I-72.
> 
> Think it will get to Peoria area next weekend.


It's going in Peoria now. Found 68 yesterday (Fri.) in norther Fulton Co. Mixture of big greys and a few small yellows.


----------



## elmgirl

casstraxx said:


> I used to hunt out at my grandparents land and had many many spots. They have since passed away and their land sold. The people who own it now do not like our family going out there. So I've been looking for new spots for the past 4 years and havent found a damn thing.
> 
> My parents recently bought some land 2 years ago and I looked all season last year for morels but didnt find anything. Is it possible that an area that has never produced morels before would start producing?
> 
> Trying to decide if its worth my time looking out there again or if I should move on to public lands. Any tips would be appreciated. I miss finding morels!


I would say go 
Last year was a rough season so it could have been that they do produce and just didn't last year


----------



## elmgirl

Already Gone said:


> Still early.
> Nothing but big Dryad's saddles and falsies.
> It shan't be long, kids.


We plan one week from time we find falsies to determine when the morels will hit that spot worked every time this year


----------



## northcentral

Peoria Co. is on! Went out for 3 hours on Saturday and had the best day ever. Literally crawling from mushroom to mushroom. With that being said it has been a spot I have depended on for the last several years. I have yet to hit the rest of the property up though. 13lbs so far, should have another 5-10lbs with how the weather has been





















. GOOD LUCK


----------



## Already Gone

I have never eaten ramps. Anyone got a favorite recipe they would like to share? We found a nice patch with a handful of grays today.


----------



## carpet crawler

I fry em in butter and throw em in a omellete!


----------



## carpet crawler

carpet crawler said:


> I fry em in butter and throw em in a omellete!


----------



## Kbart

Already Gone said:


> I have never eaten ramps. Anyone got a favorite recipe they would like to share? We found a nice patch with a handful of grays today.
> View attachment 19078


Anything that can use green onions, I just substitute with ramps. They're stronger, but I love onions and garlic so I don't mind


----------



## Tool fan

Well had to freeze some


----------



## Cls_74

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 19090
> Well had to freeze some


I thought those looked funny, then seen your text below.

I have never heard of anyone freezing them un the fresh state for storage. Either breading them to cook and then freezing, then straight in the hit oild whenever wanting them or cook them then freeze and oack them and reheat in the oven when wanting a few.

Have you done this before? If so, mind sharing your how you go from fresh to frozen to fryer? I've just never heard of anyone being successful with this route.


----------



## Tool fan

I’ve done this a few ways to test it am still eating last years of course I’ve had some fresh ones (couldn’t pass them up)


----------



## Tool fan

Two years ago I tried flash frying them then freezing however you bread them I do egg whites and saltines then fry for a few seconds just to get the batter to stick but I found when I recooked them very easy to over cook and under cooked mushy so last year I just did my pre soak and then just a light flour and spread them on a cookie sheet so they don’t touch or they will stick together then straight into the deep freeze tell frozen solid then I put them in freezer bags and the bags in Tupperware and I date the bags so I can eat the oldest first ok so when I’m ready to eat some if I’m sautéing I just put them in the hot pan if I’m breading then I do the same steps as fresh most important thing is don’t let them thaw they will get mushy if you do no matter how you prepare them DONT LET THEM THAW


----------



## Tool fan

Taste great and the ones I’m eating are over a year old at this point


----------



## Already Gone

Kbart said:


> Anything that can use green onions, I just substitute with ramps. They're stronger, but I love onions and garlic so I don't mind


All good. We have been chowing down on scallions and green garlic from the garden anyway - nature's tick/mosquito/human repellent.


----------



## Already Gone

We will be enjoying a nice omelet tomorrow and pesto on something with lunch. I had to eat a raw leaf in the woods - yummers!


----------



## wade

Good Morning Illinois...
Wade here..
How is your spam lookn this morning?


----------



## stump

looks like you did another fine job !!!!


----------



## coyote

stump said:


> looks like you did another fine job !!!!


What u talking about Willes


----------



## Tool fan

Can anyone identify these ?


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Bottom one is likely Lion's Mane, should feel like you're cutting into a scallop. Cook like you would any seafood. Not many look alike mushrooms. The look alikes are hard.


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Lions mane isn't rare, but not common either. Usually found in the fall. These comments are initial reactions. Shouldn't have to say do your homework before eating it. But I'm saying it.


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Zooming in, it might be a chocolate tube slime.


----------



## Curiousmush90

Leo Knight said:


> My favorite spring mushroom has got to be those tiny reddish clumps that strattle elm snags, dead trunks, what do they call them now? they're slimy capped wonders, how incredibly sweet if you find a fresh batch, they love wet cold weather here and save the day if morels are scarce. Oh, called flamilina velutipes, more or less. Anyone try 'em?


Can you post a picture?


----------



## Curiousmush90

Tool fan said:


> I’ve done this a few ways to test it am still eating last years of course I’ve had some fresh ones (couldn’t pass them up)


How do you find so many? I'm still not the best at this, have any tips besides freshly dying elms, osage orange, cottonwoods...I feel like I'm getting skunked this year. Quad cities area here.


----------



## EagleEye

my son and I found our first real cluster. 10+ lbs in 2 hrs in DuPage county.


----------



## carpet crawler

Here's a double header from today.Found many more.


----------



## Tool fan

Look at this monster wish I would of found him few days ago


----------



## Tool fan

Where are you going in the quad


----------



## Kbart

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 19764
> Look at this monster wish I would of found him few days ago


That's not a beer can so I can't tell how big the mushroom is


----------



## jdaniels313

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 19090
> Well had to freeze some


Nice mushrooms! If you need any labels for your cache, check out: www.greenrivergraphics.net


----------



## Curiousmush90

Tool fan said:


> Where are you going in the quad


Hennepin canal, dorrance park port byron, woods behind my property, maybe only found a pound all together all season.


----------



## Shhhroom Doom

Well, this isn't a beer can either, but I understand that these long black stems, with numbers on them, can be found with them frequently. So I used one for size reference.


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> Hennepin canal, dorrance park port byron, woods behind my property, maybe only found a pound all together all season.


Well I think it’s done here maybe one or two more days but I can take you to a spot but that’s all I can say without giving up all my spots but I will say I got over 400 all on public land I seen a post on fb port Byron with some big yields so maybe you just need a lil help on surroundings idk I’m not a veteran at this my self


----------



## Already Gone

The Fat Lady ain't singin' yet - but she is warming up.


----------



## Kbart

Already Gone said:


> The Fat Lady ain't singin' yet - but she is warming up.
> 
> View attachment 20370


What are the greens? At first I thought that they were ramps but no red/purple stem or white bulb.


----------



## MRFCookCounty

Northwest Cook County.


----------



## Curiousmush90

Tool fan said:


> Well I think it’s done here maybe one or two more days but I can take you to a spot but that’s all I can say without giving up all my spots but I will say I got over 400 all on public land I seen a post on fb port Byron with some big yields so maybe you just need a lil help on surroundings idk I’m not a veteran at this my self


That would be awesome


----------



## Already Gone

Kbart said:


> What are the greens? At first I thought that they were ramps but no red/purple stem or white bulb.


Those are indeed ramps. I am happy with the leaves and it is a more conservative approach to sustainable harvest. They are slow growers/reproducers. The leaves are my favorite part to cook with.


----------



## Already Gone

Curiousmush90 said:


> That would be awesome


Key on fresh-dead elms with tight bark.


----------



## Already Gone




----------



## carpet crawler

WTF's with the spam?Going in the A.M. weather permitting.


----------



## Leo Knight

Curiousmush90 said:


> Can you post a picture?


Teach me how and I will!


----------



## carpet crawler

These are from Sunday.Went out today and found a few and a few that were already spent. It's been cool and damp.Haven't had much sunshine.Don't know if we are getting close to the end or not.


----------



## wade

Howdy Yall... Wade here..
do any of Yall live kinda near or between Tinley Park- Schaumburg-
& Hoffman Estates ???
@Robinbluebird and Myself are driving up right now..Working tomorrow...
Then a chance to get in the Woods Tomorrow afternoon...
i think we should have been in there 8 days ago... what do Yall think ?


----------



## EagleEye

Schaumburg area never really hit prime growing conditions yet. They are still out there and growing. I'd say atleast another week.


----------



## wade

EagleEye said:


> Schaumburg area never really hit prime growing conditions yet. They are still out there and growing. I'd say atleast another week.


Wow Really..that sounds great
Thank You


----------



## deerslayer5656

any finds near rockford area would it still be on around that area thanks


----------



## Robinbluebird

For you mushrooms hunters, I found this on Facebook. I know some of you will enjoy..


----------



## Already Gone

wade said:


> Howdy Yall... Wade here..
> do any of Yall live kinda near or between Tinley Park- Schaumburg-
> & Hoffman Estates ???
> @Robinbluebird and Myself are driving up right now..Working tomorrow...
> Then a chance to get in the Woods Tomorrow afternoon...
> i think we should have been in there 8 days ago... what do Yall think ?


Dammit, Wade. I am just seeing this. I could have offered some free advice(worth every penny). I am in Aurora. I would guess that if you were able to get in the woods, you likely found crispy critters if any at all. Ten days ago, things would have been different.


----------



## wade

Already Gone said:


> Dammit, Wade. I am just seeing this. I could have offered some free advice(worth every penny). I am in Aurora. I would guess that if you were able to get in the woods, you likely found crispy critters if any at all. Ten days ago, things would have been different.


we will just have to plan for it again next year..
Thank You @Already Gone


----------



## Already Gone

wade said:


> we will just have to plan for it again next year..
> Thank You @Already Gone


Deal.


----------



## EagleEye

Looks like this will be my last trip out this year. Found just over 2lbs and this big guy today. Most were at their end and will be used for a slurry. Had a great year this year and would love to get together with other fungi lovers next morel season.


----------



## wade

i love those last trips out, after the average Folks have had um a plate full


----------



## jdaniels313

Nice Shroom! Would love to meet y'all but the 'Golden State' is so damn far away. But at least we can all meet on this sight! That's cool.............


----------

